
Show HN: Best Practices for Using Public Wi-Fi - gvaishno
https://www.hackerfoss.com/2019/08/best-practices-for-using-public-wi-fi-tip-card.html
======
greenyoda
This submission is just a blog post. Please review the "Show HN" guidelines,
in particular:

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
> be Show HNs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
gvaishno
Thanks for the information, will keep in mind from next time.

------
bradknowles
What about “use a VPN?”

~~~
gvaishno
Blogged an article on VPN [https://www.hackerfoss.com/2019/09/do-you-need-
virtual-priva...](https://www.hackerfoss.com/2019/09/do-you-need-virtual-
private-network.html)

